# Woodworkers



## karpenter

I Have A Wood Lathe
I Like To Turn Bowls And Boxes

I Have Some Live-Cut Walnut Trunk
I Cut A Couple Bowl-Size Chunks Off
Now, I'm Not Going To Get To Them Right Away
So To Keep Them From Cracking And Checking
I Put Them In This Big Tub And Fill It With Water
After About Five Days, They Sank To The Bottom
They Sat In The Water About Seven More Days
I Finally Dumped Them Out
But Left Them Out In The Summer Heat
About Five More Days
When I Dusted Them Off, And Took A Look
There Was No Cracking From Drying Or Shrinkage

I Turned Some Bowls
These Are Going To Shrink Across The Grain As They Dry
But None Have Developed Any Cracks
I Have Some Carving Blanks From This Batch
They Include The Center Pith
They've Been Sitting On My Garage Floor For 3wks
Also No Cracking Or Splitting

I've Never Heard Of This Anywhere In 30yrs
I Have Another Bunch In The Water Tub Right Now
I Haven't Tried This With Any Other Specie
But If I Get Any More Fresh Logs
I'll Try This On Them Also


----------



## strollingbones

pics?


----------



## karpenter

strollingbones said:


> pics?


I Don't Have A Digital Camera Except My Phone
The Picture Quality Is Worse Than An Instamatic
Wet Wood Has To Be Rough Turned
Then It Has To Dry And Stabilize For At Least Three Months
Then You Can Final Turn And Apply Finish
That'll Put These About December

I Will Have To Get At Least A Modest Digital
If I Want To Post These Up For Sale


----------



## BULLDOG

You ever build a clock?


----------



## strollingbones

i love burl bowls....cant afford them but love them....


----------



## Marion Morrison

Zero Walnut here.


----------



## strollingbones

i have walnut trees.....not located here....kar are you near western nc?


----------



## karpenter

BULLDOG said:


> You ever build a clock?


With Wooden Clock Works ??
Never Had The Time
Had Plans For One Of Those 16th Century, Tho
I Have The Time Now, But Can't Find The Plans
And They're Not Available For Sale Anywhere Now

We Had Those Professional Cleaners Go After The Garage
I Was Pretty Draconian On What I Let Go
I Had Far Too Much Stuff
That's Where The Plans Most Likely Went


----------



## Marion Morrison

karpenter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever build a clock?
> 
> 
> 
> With Wooden Clock Works ??
> Never Had The Time
> Had Plans For One Of Those 16th Century, Tho
> I Have The Time Now, But Can't Find The Plans
> And They're Not Available For Sale Anywhere Now
> 
> We Had Those Professional Cleaners Go After The Garage
> I Was Pretty Draconian On What I Let Go
> I Had Far Too Much Stuff
> That's Where The Plans Most Likely Went
Click to expand...


I wish you hadn't mentioned garage. 

I threw out 2 cubic yards last week, need to do same this week.
Found about 10 paint brushes.


----------



## BULLDOG

karpenter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever build a clock?
> 
> 
> 
> With Wooden Clock Works ??
> Never Had The Time
> Had Plans For One Of Those 16th Century, Tho
> I Have The Time Now, But Can't Find The Plans
> And They're Not Available For Sale Anywhere Now
> 
> We Had Those Professional Cleaners Go After The Garage
> I Was Pretty Draconian On What I Let Go
> I Had Far Too Much Stuff
> That's Where The Plans Most Likely Went
Click to expand...


I'm looking at a few plans right now. You can find them if you look hard enough. If you're interested, I will send you some of what I found.  Wood gears always seem to warp as far as  I can tell, so I'm thinking of cutting them out of laminate flooring. Won't be nearly as pretty, but It would at least have a better chance of working. If it turns out OK, the next one will probably have wooden gears.


----------



## karpenter

BULLDOG said:
			
		

> Wood gears always seem to warp as far as  I can tell, so I'm thinking of cutting them out of laminate flooring.


Hard Birch Plywood
Can Be Had In Any Thickness You Need
They're Stacked In Multiple Plys, So They're Stable
Even Lowe's Carries Stuff Like That Now
Hobby Lobby, Definitely

I Was Going To Use That High Density Poly Cutting Boards For Bearings
Bed Bath And Beyond Has Different Thicknesses
Plug Cutters Can Be Had In Different Sizes At _ACE
_
Also
The 16th Century Clock I Had
Is The Only One I Wanted To Make


----------



## BULLDOG

karpenter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood gears always seem to warp as far as  I can tell, so I'm thinking of cutting them out of laminate flooring.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Birch Plywood
> Can Be Had In Any Thickness You Need
> They're Stacked In Multiple Plys, So They're Stable
> Even Lowe's Carries Stuff Like That Now
> Hobby Lobby, Definitely
> 
> I Was Going To Use That High Density Poly Cutting Boards For Bearings
> Bed Bath And Beyond Has Different Thicknesses
> Plug Cutters Can Be Had In Different Sizes At _ACE
> _
> Also
> The 16th Century Clock I Had
> Is The Only One I Wanted To Make
Click to expand...


I never saw that, but I was never looking for it. I'll check.


----------



## karpenter

strollingbones said:


> i have walnut trees.....not located here....kar are you near western nc?


Nope
KCMO


----------



## karpenter

Marion Morrison said:
			
		

> I wish you hadn't mentioned garage.
> 
> I threw out 2 cubic yards last week, need to do same this week.
> Found about 10 paint brushes.


I Can't Complain About My Wife's Hoarding
When I Can't Walk Thru My Own Shop
Had To Pile It Up And Say 'Adios'
Some Of That Stuff I Dragged Around For 30yrs
Too Doggone Many Interests


----------



## karpenter

strollingbones said:


> i love burl bowls....cant afford them but love them....


The First Lathe I Had
I Got At The Sears Outlet For $100
It Was Bottom-Of-The-Line Bench-Top Model
Still, It Had A 12" Swing And 36" Long Bed
Just Like The Big Boys
You Can Get Real Good, Real Fast On A Lathe
Plus, You Do Everything Start To Finished Product
Right There On The Machine

Age Isn't An Issue Either
I Got Interested In Other Things
And Laid Off The Lathe For Over 20yrs
I've Only Been Turning In Earnest For A Few Months Now
But It's All Coming Back
And I'm Getting More Confident In My Work

You Might Get A Lathe Of Your Own
All It Does Is Spin Wood Around
So You Don't Need To Spend Thousands Of Dollars


----------



## SweetSue92

karpenter said:


> I Have A Wood Lathe
> I Like To Turn Bowls And Boxes
> 
> I Have Some Live-Cut Walnut Trunk
> I Cut A Couple Bowl-Size Chunks Off
> Now, I'm Not Going To Get To Them Right Away
> So To Keep Them From Cracking And Checking
> I Put Them In This Big Tub And Fill It With Water
> After About Five Days, They Sank To The Bottom
> They Sat In The Water About Seven More Days
> I Finally Dumped Them Out
> But Left Them Out In The Summer Heat
> About Five More Days
> When I Dusted Them Off, And Took A Look
> There Was No Cracking From Drying Or Shrinkage
> 
> I Turned Some Bowls
> These Are Going To Shrink Across The Grain As They Dry
> But None Have Developed Any Cracks
> I Have Some Carving Blanks From This Batch
> They Include The Center Pith
> They've Been Sitting On My Garage Floor For 3wks
> Also No Cracking Or Splitting
> 
> I've Never Heard Of This Anywhere In 30yrs
> I Have Another Bunch In The Water Tub Right Now
> I Haven't Tried This With Any Other Specie
> But If I Get Any More Fresh Logs
> I'll Try This On Them Also



Hey Blues Man 

Just a little tweak here and there and Karpenter Kat writes ballads, or blues songs. Am I write/right?

Like lyrics


----------



## SweetSue92

karpenter said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood gears always seem to warp as far as  I can tell, so I'm thinking of cutting them out of laminate flooring.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Birch Plywood
> Can Be Had In Any Thickness You Need
> They're Stacked In Multiple Plys, So They're Stable
> Even Lowe's Carries Stuff Like That Now
> Hobby Lobby, Definitely
> 
> I Was Going To Use That High Density Poly Cutting Boards For Bearings
> Bed Bath And Beyond Has Different Thicknesses
> Plug Cutters Can Be Had In Different Sizes At _ACE
> _
> Also
> The 16th Century Clock I Had
> Is The Only One I Wanted To Make
Click to expand...


Any musicians on this board
Want to take one of Karpenter Cat's tuneless tunes
And turn them into tunes now

Post them on the music forum
Cause we want to hear them, now!


----------



## karpenter

SweetSue92 said:
			
		

> Just a little tweak here and there and Karpenter Kat writes ballads, or blues songs. Am I write/right?
> 
> Like lyrics


Nope
Just Extraordinarily _BAD_ Haiku
I Love It

I Recently Saw Another Poster
Breaks His Sentences The Way I Do
I Told Him To Get That Shit Capitalized !!


----------



## karpenter

SweetSue92 said:
			
		

> Any musicians on this board
> Want to take one of Karpenter Cat's tuneless tunes
> And turn them into tunes now
> 
> Post them on the music forum
> Cause we want to hear them, now!


All Un-Copyrighted
My Permission
And Freedom To Do All They Choose !!

Hey
I'm Just That Kinda Guy....
(I'll Prolly Not Want To Look, Tho...)


----------



## SweetSue92

karpenter said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little tweak here and there and Karpenter Kat writes ballads, or blues songs. Am I write/right?
> 
> Like lyrics
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> Just Extraordinarily _BAD_ Haiku
> I Love It
> 
> I Recently Saw Another Poster
> Breaks His Sentences The Way I Do
> I Told Him To Get That Shit Capitalized !!
Click to expand...


Well I love it
I will only copy when I'm inspired
One day when I'm strumming guitar or uke

I might be compelled to put a verse or two to tune
I will let you know and give all credit
To Karpenter Kat!!


----------



## danielpalos

any suggestions on carving useful items from tree branches?


----------



## karpenter

danielpalos said:


> any suggestions on carving useful items from tree branches?


Many People Do Walking Sticks
Wood Spirits Are An Easy Starter:


----------

